# Please show your stack/combination in real life situations



## thewildraven

I see a lot of beautiful pictures of carefully posed bracelet stacks and necklace combinations, these look beautiful however they are really not true to life.
I would be really interested in seeing the reality of these stacks/combination which would occurr about 5 seconds after moving arm from posed position.
What tangles with what, what end up in an untidy mess at the bottom of your wrist etc


----------



## LexLV

My trinity core does serve as a good buffer between my loves 90% of the time LOL


----------



## Perli

Stack of the day... The Trinity cord bracelet stops the other two from clanking. Love the look.


----------



## thewildraven

I really wish I hadn’t sold my trinity cord, it would have been a perfect bufffer and would have allowed me to wear other bracelets without fear of scratching my love


----------



## nycmamaofone

I love your post because I don’t like how my VCA MOP bracelet stacks with my Love in real life, only in still pics lol. It crosses over and gets messy. I’m constantly readjusting when I wear bracelets with it.


----------



## Melow

Quick question! If i want to layer my love with a juc do i need to buy the same size? I currently wear a 17 and its slightly big on me! Should i get the same size?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Melow said:


> Quick question! If i want to layer my love with a juc do i need to buy the same size? I currently wear a 17 and its slightly big on me! Should i get the same size?



Size down one size from your Love. So you would need a 16 JUC


----------



## Melow

luvmy3girls said:


> Size down one size from your Love. So you would need a 16 JUC



Thank you so much for your thought!

Is there a reason why i should size down?


----------



## GoldFish8

Melow said:


> Thank you so much for your thought!
> 
> Is there a reason why i should size down?


It’s just the way the sizing works. The JUC runs large. So to get the equivalent of whatever your love is (classic love) you size down 1 size. I think It’s different witb the love cuff.


----------



## GoldFish8

nycmamaofone said:


> I love your post because I don’t like how my VCA MOP bracelet stacks with my Love in real life, only in still pics lol. It crosses over and gets messy. I’m constantly readjusting when I wear bracelets with it.


I’m always curious about this! Is your  vca mop bracelet pretty snug fitting? Was thinking of getting the 5 motif Alhambra but am hesitating as i know I will be annoyed when they all pool in a mess at my hand.


----------



## GoldFish8

LexLV said:


> My trinity core does serve as a good buffer between my loves 90% of the time LOL
> View attachment 4205693


Haha I’ve caught my love bracelet cross over each other a few times too. Glad to know I’m not the only one!


----------



## ninaj

This is my every day stack. I’m thinking of adding a RG love and a juste un clou but I’m not sure what size love and what colour clou.  The decisions!!


----------



## Helloviuviu

LexLV said:


> My trinity core does serve as a good buffer between my loves 90% of the time LOL
> View attachment 4205693


 Hi, are your love bracelets in the same size or different size ? Thank you


----------



## Cat2708

Does anyone have a picture of their love stack and VCA just hanging down on their hands towards the ground? 
My love always goes over my vca and it’s a jumbled mess when my hands are down to the side of me.


----------



## missisa07

All Loves are the same size, and the VCA just happens to be just about the same size so none of them will overlap.  I've tried stacking with other bracelets, but this stack just works because none of them overlap with another.


----------



## Perli

Pic from today


----------



## Kindness3

My Columbus Day photo for the day


----------



## LexLV

Helloviuviu said:


> Hi, are your love bracelets in the same size or different size ? Thank you


Same but WG is a cuff so fits smaller, both size 18 and JUC is 16. I should have bought a 17 love bracelet but it’s 5 years old at this point *shrug*


----------



## bottegavenetaBB

Stack for today


----------



## miznina

Can I stack this silver and diamond Tiffany bangle with my loves or does it make them look lesser somehow?


----------



## avcbob

miznina said:


> Can I stack this silver and diamond Tiffany bangle with my loves or does it make them look lesser somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217008
> View attachment 4217012


I like the look,


----------



## lvjunkyxo

Today’s stack 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ loving these bracelets so much added the love and the juc and the white gold black ceramic cord bracelets this month!!! Obsessed [emoji173]️


----------



## Grdnlol

Can’t deal with more than two bracelets at a time during the day [emoji23]


----------



## MainlyBailey

Loving my new small love and coco crush ring! I'm waiting on my JUC with diamonds ring in pink gold for my right hand [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Jtrautman89

miznina said:


> Can I stack this silver and diamond Tiffany bangle with my loves or does it make them look lesser somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217008
> View attachment 4217012


What’s the rope and diamond bracelet?!!??? Love it!!!


----------



## Suzil

miznina said:


> Can I stack this silver and diamond Tiffany bangle with my loves or does it make them look lesser somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217008
> View attachment 4217012


Love your stack and I don’t think the Tiffany bangle lessens your Loves at all! If you don’t mind me asking, where did you get the diamond station rope bracelet? It’s super cute !


----------



## Lux.

I was going to adjust the lighting but I think this pic shows how the bracelet "glows" at times.

Classic love + Friendship bracelet and sapphire bar bracelet (under the love).
Classic love + Tiffany black onyx bracelet.


----------



## Torham

One of my many love combos... I used to worry so much about mixing metals, and scratching my love... now I just stack like crazy. When I wear my H Chain d‘Ancre I will not wear my JUC (wg)on that hand... I no longer pamper either one. And I happily combine them with silver, rg...


----------



## miznina

Jtrautman89 said:


> What’s the rope and diamond bracelet?!!??? Love it!!!



Hi there I wish I knew it’s a thin 18ct wire bangle with small diamond stations. I bought it on eBay 10 years ago! Sorry I can’t help more..[emoji4]


----------



## miznina

Suzil said:


> Love your stack and I don’t think the Tiffany bangle lessens your Loves at all! If you don’t mind me asking, where did you get the diamond station rope bracelet? It’s super cute !



Thanks suzil [emoji813]️ I wish I could give you more info on the rope bangle  I bought it on eBay 10 years ago! Sorry I can’t help more..[emoji4]


----------



## Suzil

miznina said:


> Thanks suzil [emoji813]️ I wish I could give you more info on the rope bangle  I bought it on eBay 10 years ago! Sorry I can’t help more..[emoji4]


Thank you for responding! You have a beautiful stack!


----------



## lms910

H, Yurman and my NEW LOVE! [emoji173]️


----------



## andforpoise

lms910 said:


> View attachment 4350425
> 
> H, Yurman and my NEW LOVE! [emoji173]️


This is gorgeous! Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## missyb

new cord on love so used to the pink bug loving the blue for now. Lol


----------



## lms910

Perfect stacks!


----------



## GeorginaLavender




----------



## GeorginaLavender

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4409470



Sorry peeps—I didn’t realize this was in the Cartier thread.  [emoji51] Oops!!  Please ignored this previous post.




Here’s a stack that’s on topic.  I tried on the 2 wire diamond cuffs at LV (didn’t buy)—they stay put really well.  I believe my SA said these were relatively new products.


----------



## LAMAY123

Casual and my usual combo daily


----------



## missisa07

GeorginaLavender said:


> Sorry peeps—I didn’t realize this was in the Cartier thread.  [emoji51] Oops!!  Please ignored this previous post.
> 
> View attachment 4409890
> 
> 
> Here’s a stack that’s on topic.  I tried on the 2 wire diamond cuffs at LV (didn’t buy)—they stay put really well.  I believe my SA said these were relatively new products.


I am really loving these LV bracelets!


----------



## hokatie

My loving stack


----------



## Makenna

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4409470


Beautiful, nonetheless!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Makenna said:


> Beautiful, nonetheless!



Awwwh, thank you!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Love with David Yurman link bracelet


----------



## voodoodoll2005

My current stack:


----------



## HM1983

Today's stack


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Miso Fine said:


> Love with David Yurman link bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4412355



Is this the RG or YG?


----------



## Suzil

HM1983 said:


> Today's stack


Lovely stack! May I ask - where is your elephant bracelet from ?


----------



## Luv n bags

BostonBlockhead said:


> Is this the RG or YG?



Both are yg


----------



## HM1983

Suzil said:


> Lovely stack! May I ask - where is your elephant bracelet from ?


It is Sydney Evans!


----------



## andforpoise

lms910 said:


> View attachment 4354200
> 
> Perfect stacks!


Is this the thin love bracelet?


----------



## MainlyBailey

Today's stack


----------



## Luv n bags

MainlyBailey said:


> Today's stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414085



You could be a hand model! Beautiful stack and I like the  sandals!


----------



## Jtrautman89

My stack!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Miso Fine said:


> You could be a hand model! Beautiful stack and I like the  sandals!


Why thank you!!!! Put on yellow polish for the first time ever but hearing this gives me confidence!


----------



## Kindness3

My favorite look


----------



## sammytheMUA

Love cuff and tennis bracelet


----------



## Althea G.

ninaj said:


> View attachment 4212325
> View attachment 4212326
> 
> 
> This is my every day stack. I’m thinking of adding a RG love and a juste un clou but I’m not sure what size love and what colour clou.  The decisions!!


I like the different sizes and colors together.


----------



## Kindness3

Love mixing matching depending on how I feel.thank u for letting me share


----------



## wenlet

Today’s stack


----------



## Melow

voodoodoll2005 said:


> My current stack:
> 
> View attachment 4413034



May I ask where ur tennis bracelet from?


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Melow said:


> May I ask where ur tennis bracelet from?


It's actually a bangle from I.D. Jewelry


----------



## AnnC

voodoodoll2005 said:


> My current stack:
> 
> View attachment 4413034


Lovely stack. May I ask how many carats is your bangle? It looks perfect with your love bracelet.


----------



## lms910

Stacks for Derby Day!


----------



## voodoodoll2005

AnnC said:


> Lovely stack. May I ask how many carats is your bangle? It looks perfect with your love bracelet.



Just over 2 carats   It's only on the top half of the bangle (It's oval shaped like the Love so it doesn't rotate). 

HTH


----------



## AnnC

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Just over 2 carats   It's only on the top half of the bangle (It's oval shaped like the Love so it doesn't rotate).
> 
> HTH


Thank you so much for the info. That helps a lot .


----------



## seikow

My stack today


----------



## chloegal

I finally have a stack! Bought the Juste un Clou yesterday to go with my rose gold Love!


----------



## Luv n bags

My stack today


----------



## guccilover21

Miso Fine said:


> My stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431202



Wow what a beautiful stack. What is the other bracelet that you have on? It’s so unusual and lovely.


----------



## Kindness3

chloegal said:


> I finally have a stack! Bought the Juste un Clou yesterday to go with my rose gold Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431201


Love it congrats to you


----------



## susan08

seikow said:


> My stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425267



It’s so stunning! Could you share the brand of tennis bracelet and weight of diamonds?


----------



## Luv n bags

guccilover21 said:


> Wow what a beautiful stack. What is the other bracelet that you have on? It’s so unusual and lovely.



Idk..
It was a gift.  It is edgy and feminine at the same time.


----------



## seikow

susan08 said:


> It’s so stunning! Could you share the brand of tennis bracelet and weight of diamonds?


Hi my diamond bracelet weight at 2.xx almost 3 carat. I'm not sure the exact weight is it which is my mom tailor made for me no brand at all


----------



## seikow

seikow said:


> Hi my diamond bracelet weight at 2.xx almost 3 carat. I'm not sure the exact weight is it which is my mom tailor made for me no brand at all





seikow said:


> Hi my diamond bracelet weight at 2.xx almost 3 carat. I'm not sure the exact weight is it which is my mom tailor made for me no brand at all


Half of the bangle


----------



## NurseAnn

At the park and right before going to the gym.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Getting ready for class


----------



## GeorginaLavender




----------



## Zucnarf

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Just over 2 carats   It's only on the top half of the bangle (It's oval shaped like the Love so it doesn't rotate).
> 
> HTH



Gorgeus


----------



## raspberrypink

Great post! Am considering adding another love to stack with my RG love. But I'm so paranoid about scratching either one of them. It's one thing to have scratches due to everyday wear,  it's another to intentionally add another bracelet knowing it will be scratched. My SA said if both are of the same size it will not cross over....hmmm....
Would like to ask the lovely ladies here who wear 2 or more loves, do they cross over each other in real life? Like normal wear and perhaps even while sleeping? Or do they chip the edges off each other ?


----------



## megs0927

raspberrypink said:


> Great post! Am considering adding another love to stack with my RG love. But I'm so paranoid about scratching either one of them. It's one thing to have scratches due to everyday wear,  it's another to intentionally add another bracelet knowing it will be scratched. My SA said if both are of the same size it will not cross over....hmmm....
> Would like to ask the lovely ladies here who wear 2 or more loves, do they cross over each other in real life? Like normal wear and perhaps even while sleeping? Or do they chip the edges off each other ?



If your loves are the same size and very loose they may cross over and cause scratches. If they are somewhat fitted (and I don’t necessarily mean tight) they will not scratch or crossover. I was originally wearing a size too large and my JUC and love which were the correct corresponding size crossed each other all the time and drove me crazy. Ended up selling them both to have a correct fit. I am currently wearing 2 classics and a small and they line up perfectly and don’t cause any damage to each other.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

The YG & diamond bar bracelet is a recent addition, so this has been my daily stack for the past week


----------



## Suzil

voodoodoll2005 said:


> The YG & diamond bar bracelet is a recent addition, so this has been my daily stack for the past week
> 
> View attachment 4450777


That’s a beautiful stack!! May I ask where did you get the diamond bar bracelet from?


----------



## raspberrypink

megs0927 said:


> If your loves are the same size and very loose they may cross over and cause scratches. If they are somewhat fitted (and I don’t necessarily mean tight) they will not scratch or crossover. I was originally wearing a size too large and my JUC and love which were the correct corresponding size crossed each other all the time and drove me crazy. Ended up selling them both to have a correct fit. I am currently wearing 2 classics and a small and they line up perfectly and don’t cause any damage to each other.



Thanks so much for the detailed reply. I've heard different views on this, some say they scratched each other some say not. But your explanation just kinda clear up everything for me! Mine is slightly loose, I'm between sizes so I opted for looser fit. I have a feeling if I get a second love it will definitely slide over each other which would drive me nuts ! 
Really appreciate your reply! Thank you. Have a wonderful week ahead


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Oops, double post


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Oops, double post.


----------



## simpleplan

The juxtaposition of hard and soft is so ME.. like yin and yang, masculine and feminine- complimentary. Dainty, classic, restraint. wearing this everyday, I think of my husband often Falls beautifully and softly together, on my wrist. It’s the small things.


----------



## Suzil

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Oops, double post.


I think you were trying to respond to my question?


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Suzil said:


> I think you were trying to respond to my question?


Lol, I was. Somehow I edited both posts....

The bracelet was pre-owned. I bought it on eBay from oldtreasures333.


----------



## Suzil

voodoodoll2005 said:


> Lol, I was. Somehow I edited both posts....
> 
> The bracelet was pre-owned. I bought it on eBay from oldtreasures333.


Hehe, it happens! Thank you for the info! I love your stack!


----------



## <3mychinitos

GeorginaLavender said:


> Sorry peeps—I didn’t realize this was in the Cartier thread.  [emoji51] Oops!!  Please ignored this previous post.
> 
> View attachment 4409890
> 
> 
> Here’s a stack that’s on topic.  I tried on the 2 wire diamond cuffs at LV (didn’t buy)—they stay put really well.  I believe my SA said these were relatively new products.



Hi love this combo!  Do you remember how much the LV bracelets cost?  TIA!


----------



## <3mychinitos

chloegal said:


> I finally have a stack! Bought the Juste un Clou yesterday to go with my rose gold Love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431201


Congrats!


----------



## <3mychinitos

This was actually from a few days ago. RG JUC with medium Tiffany T


----------



## GeorginaLavender

:heart:mychinitos said:


> Hi love this combo!  Do you remember how much the LV bracelets cost?  TIA!


I couldn’t remember, so I went and looked it up—here’s a screenshot.


----------



## Dextersmom

My YG Love stacked with my Lagos gemstone bracelets.


----------



## <3mychinitos

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4457116
> 
> I couldn’t remember, so I went and looked it up—here’s a screenshot.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## thewildraven

Just showing my RG love bracket, an RG Cartier diamants legers and Sweet Alhambra 
First picture is posed
Second picture is the movement after a couple of hours


----------



## Msss_Thang

I normally wear my thin juste on my right arm with another piece of something depending on my mood but today I just happened to stack it with my two loves.


----------



## Msss_Thang

raspberrypink said:


> Great post! Am considering adding another love to stack with my RG love. But I'm so paranoid about scratching either one of them. It's one thing to have scratches due to everyday wear,  it's another to intentionally add another bracelet knowing it will be scratched. My SA said if both are of the same size it will not cross over....hmmm....
> Would like to ask the lovely ladies here who wear 2 or more loves, do they cross over each other in real life? Like normal wear and perhaps even while sleeping? Or do they chip the edges off each other ?


I wear two together and they are both the same size and never have they crossed over each other. They definitely will hit against each other with movement.


----------



## wyu1229

Dextersmom said:


> My YG Love stacked with my Lagos gemstone bracelets.


so colourful.


----------



## Dextersmom

wyu1229 said:


> so colourful.


Thank you.


----------



## Tara one

My stack.


----------



## guccilover21

Tara one said:


> My stack.



Stunning! 

What brand is the tennis bangle and the gold roped cuff please?


----------



## Tatownz

My stack I usually wear on my right hand


----------



## wyu1229

Tatownz said:


> My stack I usually wear on my right hand


wow.


----------



## Tara one

guccilover21 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> What brand is the tennis bangle and the gold roped cuff please?


Hi! 
The diamond bangle is from Whiteflash. (1.5 carat) and my gold rope is David Yurman.


----------



## Love4shopping

Jtrautman89 said:


> My stack!


Hi what size is your leger thanks


----------



## Tara one

Love4shopping said:


> Hi what size is your leger thanks


Do you mean my rope bracelet? If so, I think it was small. My cartier’s are 16. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Love4shopping

Tara one said:


> Do you mean my rope bracelet? If so, I think it was small. My cartier’s are 16.
> I hope this helps.


Hello sorry I meant your leger diamond Cartier bracelet isit the Sm or Xs size thanks


----------



## Tara one

Love4shopping said:


> Hello sorry I meant your leger diamond Cartier bracelet isit the Sm or Xs size thanks


The white flash diamond bangle was custom made. Their size was way to big so they ended up making one for me in the size I wanted. I think they charged an extra $800 or $900 for custom sizing.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Well hello there Bailey!


----------



## lovecartier

What an adorable schmoop!


----------



## megs0927

MainlyBailey said:


> Well hello there Bailey!



Love this! I keep trying my tennis bracelet with my stack but I never think it looks right.


----------



## HermesNovice

MainlyBailey said:


> Well hello there Bailey!


What a nice stack. Just curious, does any of your bracelets ever run over each other?


----------



## XCCX

LexLV said:


> My trinity core does serve as a good buffer between my loves 90% of the time LOL
> View attachment 4205693



You inspired me to use my trinity cord bracelet as a buffer between my VCA vintage alhambra and Cartier love! I understand the VCA will still move since it’s flexible but maybe will overlap less on the Cartier! Will post updates!


----------



## XCCX

thewildraven said:


> I see a lot of beautiful pictures of carefully posed bracelet stacks and necklace combinations, these look beautiful however they are really not true to life.
> I would be really interested in seeing the reality of these stacks/combination which would occurr about 5 seconds after moving arm from posed position.
> What tangles with what, what end up in an untidy mess at the bottom of your wrist etc



Amazing thread! Thank you!


----------



## XCCX

Torham said:


> One of my many love combos... I used to worry so much about mixing metals, and scratching my love... now I just stack like crazy. When I wear my H Chain d‘Ancre I will not wear my JUC (wg)on that hand... I no longer pamper either one. And I happily combine them with silver, rg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344189



How did you get over the worrying? Lol
Amazing stack!


----------



## Chaton

MainlyBailey said:


> Well hello there Bailey!



Can you show more pics of your stack?  Is that a thick and a thin Love together or two thins?  Hard to see at this angle.  I have a thin and am debating on whether or not to add the classic or another thin with it for the future.  Thanks!


----------



## XCCX

The trinity just minimized the overlapping a little bit but I love the look!
The VCA is stubborn and manages to overcome any obstacles.. or is madly in love with the LOVE!


----------



## Cat2708

I posted this on the Facebook group but it was real life. After some gardening I scratched the bracelet badly but used a gold cloth from Connnoisseurs that the group suggested and it made it SO much less noticeable- just as before in shine.


----------



## thewildraven

thewildraven said:


> View attachment 4497570
> View attachment 4497571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just showing my RG love bracket, an RG Cartier diamants legers and Sweet Alhambra
> First picture is posed
> Second picture is the movement after a couple of hours





Love4shopping said:


> Hi what size is your leger thanks



My Diamants Legers is Xs if that helps xx


----------



## thewildraven

Cat2708 said:


> View attachment 4524861
> View attachment 4524862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on the Facebook group but it was real life. After some gardening I scratched the bracelet badly but used a gold cloth from Connnoisseurs that the group suggested and it made it SO much less noticeable- just as before in shine.



Thank you for this ..will have a look


----------



## XCCX

I found that tucking one motif under the silk cord makes the bracelet much more stable! Lol
I’m obsessed, I know.. and overthinking..







XCCX said:


> The trinity just minimized the overlapping a little bit but I love the look!
> The VCA is stubborn and manages to overcome any obstacles.. or is madly in love with the LOVE!
> 
> View attachment 4524707
> View attachment 4524708


----------



## SpoiledPersian

My stack today


----------



## americanroyal89

Cat2708 said:


> View attachment 4524861
> View attachment 4524862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this on the Facebook group but it was real life. After some gardening I scratched the bracelet badly but used a gold cloth from Connnoisseurs that the group suggested and it made it SO much less noticeable- just as before in shine.


I saw your posts and ordered this polishing cloth. HOLY HECK! It’s so good. Like I’m kind of speechless lol. It’s so shiny now.


----------



## Cat2708

americanroyal89 said:


> I saw your posts and ordered this polishing cloth. HOLY HECK! It’s so good. Like I’m kind of speechless lol. It’s so shiny now.




I know I was in shock that after rubbing it firm and hard minimized all the thin scratches. Very shiny and brilliant looking !


----------



## lovecartier

I did the same thing ... holy cow! Remarkable!


----------



## Tatownz

My stack today


----------



## MainlyBailey

lovecartier said:


> What an adorable schmoop!


Thank you! He is quite a charmer!


megs0927 said:


> Love this! I keep trying my tennis bracelet with my stack but I never think it looks right.


I couldnt make it look right with a thicker tennis bracelet so I tried this dainty one and it never gets tangled and generally sits well with any stack. How thick is yours??


Chaton said:


> Can you show more pics of your stack?  Is that a thick and a thin Love together or two thins?  Hard to see at this angle.  I have a thin and am debating on whether or not to add the classic or another thin with it for the future.  Thanks!


 sorry about the angle! I've posted several pictures here and there on tpf but here are some I posted before that I have on this phone:


----------



## forestrays

How I want my stack to lay



*vs*

How it usually is


----------



## Jamily

My stack - all gifts from my husband ❤️


----------



## zibeline91

Just enjoying the sun with my panther ring and LV baby Alma


----------



## bellalove21

My YG love cuff stacked with my RG thin love with 6 diamonds both size 18!!! So in LOVE with my bracelets! thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Today’s stack


----------



## Luvshandbags

Today’s stack


----------



## nycmamaofone

designerdiva40 said:


> Today’s stack



Beautiful stack!! May I ask you about the Vintage Alhambra onyx ring? It’s been on my wishlist but I have some sizing issues and I worry it’s not an everyday ring. How often do you wear yours? Any regrets? I’m debating between that one and the Perlee Signature Ring. Thanks!


----------



## designerdiva40

I’ve had it a few years and go through stages of wearing it constantly and then I’ll wear a different ring....... I don’t regret purchasing it, I get so many compliments when I do wear it.
you can always get it resized if it gets too loose or tight, I asked when I purchased it because like you I was concerned about sizing, I too love the Perle ring and keep contemplating getting it in YG but that can’t be resized 



nycmamaofone said:


> Beautiful stack!! May I ask you about the Vintage Alhambra onyx ring? It’s been on my wishlist but I have some sizing issues and I worry it’s not an everyday ring. How often do you wear yours? Any regrets? I’m debating between that one and the Perlee Signature Ring. Thanks!


Hi sorry I forgot to click the reply, I replied on the comment above


----------



## nycmamaofone

designerdiva40 said:


> I’ve had it a few years and go through stages of wearing it constantly and then I’ll wear a different ring....... I don’t regret purchasing it, I get so many compliments when I do wear it.
> you can always get it resized if it gets too loose or tight, I asked when I purchased it because like you I was concerned about sizing, I too love the Perle ring and keep contemplating getting it in YG but that can’t be resized



Thank you for your reply!! For some reason the Perlee ring in size 53 is a perfect fit, but in the Alhambra it’s a bit snug. My middle finger (which is my preferred finger) gets a little swollen putting it on. It works on my index finger but I’m not crazy about it on that finger (I also don’t like it on my ring finger). So I hesitated. I think if I put it on with water it will work, but not sure if that’s a good idea. Anyway, thanks for the feedback. I think it’s stunning. That’s what makes the decision hard.


----------



## boeyshona

Should I get the two row diamond band for stacking? I think it looks so good sandwiched with my Cartier


----------



## XCCX

Still experimenting with cord colors..


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## hokatie

Today’s stack


----------



## hokatie

Tuesday’s stack


----------



## hokatie

With my new Hermes bracelet today.


----------



## Tempo




----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4568902


Wow!!  Gorgeous bracelets, magnificent ring!!  If you don’t mind, how many carats is your solitaire?


----------



## marzipanchen

That's my stack "IRL" 
Sometimes the tip of the nail moves over the LOVE, so this is where I have most wear and tear. My LOVE is in 16, my JUC size 15, so it is supposed to be the matching size, still it does that. When I wear it with the nailhead towards the LOVE, it tends to bang against its side, which worries me much more. I believe it already gave my LOVE a small dent, so this is how I wear it now. I take the JUC off at night and put it back on before I leave in the morning. I find this stack easy to wear and never got caught in anything wearing the JUC. My right hand is my dominant hand, so I wear the bracelets on my left. The other way round would not work for me, I tried this with the LOVE and it drove me nuts.

I don't mind the mild dullness that occurs from the nailhead in the middle of my LOVE that  much. In the end, the LOVE is a band with a large flat surface made of gold, which is a relatively soft metal to begin with, so I guess scratches cannot be avoided anyway. HTH!


----------



## marzipanchen

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4568902



@Tempo - I believe this is the most beautiful stack I have seen around here! Especially combined with your solitaire ring. Very sophisticated and elegant, I really, really like it.


----------



## Tempo

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!!  Gorgeous bracelets, magnificent ring!!  If you don’t mind, how many carats is your solitaire?


It is a 7



marzipanchen said:


> @Tempo - I believe this is the most beautiful stack I have seen around here! Especially combined with your solitaire ring. Very sophisticated and elegant, I really, really like it.


Thank you very much! Sometimes I feel a little bit shy to wear it. It is a lot of bling for everyday.


----------



## marzipanchen

Tempo said:


> Thank you very much! Sometimes I feel a little bit shy to wear it. It is a lot of bling for everyday.


But you carry it so well - very ladylike and elegant. ❤️


----------



## MamaOfA

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4568902


so elegant


----------



## Notorious Pink

In the car running errands when I realized the stack matched my scarf.
The aquamarine bracelet is too big and winds up everywhere, but the rest don’t move around quite as much, although I do find myself fidgeting with them to get everything neat throughout the day.


----------



## cindy05

Here’s my hubby locking me into my new love bracelet! Thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## MamaOfA

cindy05 said:


> Here’s my hubby locking me into my new love bracelet! Thanks for allowing me to share!


Congratulations! Also, your nails look gorgeous


----------



## Cool Breeze

Notorious Pink said:


> In the car running errands when I realized the stack matched my scarf.
> The aquamarine bracelet is too big and winds up everywhere, but the rest don’t move around quite as much, although I do find myself fidgeting with them to get everything neat throughout the day.
> 
> View attachment 4569518


Beautiful collection!  Each piece is gorgeous on its own but together they look amazing!


----------



## Tempo

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!!  Gorgeous bracelets, magnificent ring!!  If you don’t mind, how many carats is your solitaire?


Sorry for my short first reply - I was just entering an airplane (lol). Here are the details: 7.15 carats, colour H, clarity VVS1
Happy that you like it!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Tempo said:


> Sorry for my short first reply - I was just entering an airplane (lol). Here are the details: 7.15 carats, colour H, clarity VVS1
> Happy that you like it!


It’s stunning and you wear it so well!


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> In the car running errands when I realized the stack matched my scarf.
> The aquamarine bracelet is too big and winds up everywhere, but the rest don’t move around quite as much, although I do find myself fidgeting with them to get everything neat throughout the day.
> 
> View attachment 4569518


Very nice Notorious Pink... I love me some Color, Cartier and Chanel... You hit the Trifecta ! Fashion is what you wear, Style is what is in your DNA.... it's who you are, and you are quite stylish. Excellent choices to fidget with.
"J!m"


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful collection!  Each piece is gorgeous on its own but together they look amazing!


Thank you!! I love that none of it is preplanned, the stack just sort of happened.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jimmie staton said:


> Very nice Notorious Pink... I love me some Color, Cartier and Chanel... You hit the Trifecta ! Fashion is what you wear, Style is what is in your DNA.... it's who you are, and you are quite stylish. Excellent choices to fidget with.
> "J!m"



Aw, thank you!!! Seriously, you write the kindest posts. 

I am usually so particular, but it makes me smile when I look down and the bracelets are in a completely different order than the way I put them on - in a weird way it reminds me that things don’t have to be just one way to be right or good. And the colors make me happy, I’m just not a neutrals kind of person.


----------



## jimmie staton

Notorious Pink said:


> Aw, thank you!!! Seriously, you write the kindest posts.
> 
> I am usually so particular, but it makes me smile when I look down and the bracelets are in a completely different order than the way I put them on - in a weird way it reminds me that things don’t have to be just one way to be right or good. And the colors make me happy, I’m just not a neutrals kind of person.


Oh my... I am the very same way about being particular with what I like for myself, how I wish to be seen and specific to the tiniest of details...also how I gift as well. Notorious Pink, you have an 'Arm Party' ! There's nothing like an 'Arm Party'. Every guest that's on your arm was personally invited to your space and having a wonderful mix of color, different places of origin, variety of sizes, assorted backgrounds, and varied styles/ideas. Sometimes our 'Arm Party' can get a little unruly, so we must keep decorum, because we are the host... and our guest(s) must always follow the rules of the host.(this is what I tell my bracelets, letting them know that they are my guests and that if they want to get invited to my arm again, they should act accordingly when on my arm...only sometimes they listen...lol) Anyone can do neutrals... Color tells a truer and more exciting and elaborate story about oneself... it screams convinced confidence. Quoting the fashionable Iris Apfel, "More is More and Less is a Bore !" Thank you for kindly mentioning that I write the kindest posts. Thank you for being my muse.
Can't wait to see who else gets invited to your 'Arm Party'... maybe GRAFF !?!
"J!m"


----------



## wenlet

Notorious Pink where is your rainbow bracelet from? Stunning!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

wenlet said:


> Notorious Pink where is your rainbow bracelet from? Stunning!!



thank you! It’s from London Jewelers, which has several stores in NY. Out of all my bracelets, that one gets the most compliments!


----------



## eeo

Y/R/W Love SM


----------



## 100700




----------



## myfirstchanel

Mine today


----------



## GeorginaLavender

100700 said:


> View attachment 4577303



I love your Buddhist bracelet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## sarahkim

Yesterday / today. My new forever stack


----------



## LOYER




----------



## 100700

GeorginaLavender said:


> I love your Buddhist bracelet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


Thank you


----------



## megs0927

View attachment 4581888


----------



## designerdiva40

With my baby


----------



## Tempo

Another day, another stack!


----------



## eggandbacon81

Tatownz said:


> My stack I usually wear on my right hand


So pretty! Are the two bracelets the same size? Thanks!


----------



## Bee-licious

lms910 said:


> View attachment 4422809
> 
> 
> Stacks for Derby Day!


Where is your gold bead/ball bracelet from?


----------



## 100700

Finally got my wg 6 diamonds love bracelet today (it stuck in the customs for 10 days from japan) my two wrists every day stack


----------



## Tatownz

eggandbacon81 said:


> So pretty! Are the two bracelets the same size? Thanks!



Hi there, yes both bracelets are size 16.


----------



## Tempo

My yesterday evening stack.


----------



## Grande Latte

myfirstchanel said:


> Mine today



Love your simple stack. Also love to see how the thin LOVE is picking up on popularity.  I like the dainty look.


----------



## Grande Latte

designerdiva40 said:


> With my baby



Your stack is lovely and your chihuahua is so CUTE. I have a chihuahua too. They are the best breeds.


----------



## designerdiva40

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4584222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another stack!


 
I love your stack and I love your Daytona, I also wear a YG Daytona daily but different dial (black diamond dot) It’s my favourite watch


----------



## designerdiva40

Grande Latte said:


> Your stack is lovely and your chihuahua is so CUTE. I have a chihuahua too. They are the best breeds.



They are the sweetest little dogs, I also have a long haired chihuahua


----------



## seikow

Today’s combo


----------



## Tempo

seikow said:


> Today’s combo


Very cute combo. You really make me think about owning a slim version too!


----------



## seikow

Tempo said:


> Very cute combo. You really make me think about owning a slim version too!


Hi Tempo, go ahead and no regret!


----------



## Susimoo

My straight out of the boutique white gold Love with four diamonds! It had to go with my much loved Jewels By Grace diamond cuffs. They have been worn daily since I bought them. I am in love with my new Love ❤️


----------



## Susimoo

I also tried on the white gold diamond JuC. I have added it to my wishlist.


----------



## jpezmom

Susimoo said:


> View attachment 4592621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried on the white gold diamond JuC. I have added it to my wishlist.


Love the sparkle on this stack - truly stunning!!  I hope you add the JUC soon.


----------



## jpezmom

seikow said:


> Today’s combo


I agree with the other poster - this definitely makes me want to get the thin to stack with my classic love!  Can you provide details on your tennis bracelet?  This is a beautiful stack - so elegant!


----------



## Tempo

seikow said:


> Hi Tempo, go ahead and no regret!


Convincing my husband that I need one more


designerdiva40 said:


> I love your stack and I love your Daytona, I also wear a YG Daytona daily but different dial (black diamond dot) It’s my favourite watch


Thank you so much! Actually I don’t wear the YG daily. I have a YG/steel version for everyday use. It’s a little bit more resistant than the pure gold one.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Susimoo said:


> View attachment 4592618
> View attachment 4592619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My straight out of the boutique white gold Love with four diamonds! It had to go with my much loved Jewels By Grace diamond cuffs. They have been worn daily since I bought them. I am in love with my new Love [emoji173]️



Your Jewels By Grace cuffs are MAGICAL [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Love your awesome stack!!!


----------



## seikow

jpezmom said:


> I agree with the other poster - this definitely makes me want to get the thin to stack with my classic love!  Can you provide details on your tennis bracelet?  This is a beautiful stack - so elegant!


Hi jpezmom, my tennis bracelet was tailor made without brand and I chose the diamond quality I want. Thank you very much anyway. The thin love is wealth to grab in no doubt. Hope to see your purchase cheerio ^^


----------



## lovieluvslux

The white gold JUC an Love -  ooooh my.  Looks so good on you.


----------



## Althea G.

Susimoo said:


> View attachment 4592621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried on the white gold diamond JuC. I have added it to my wishlist.


This makes me feel good. I have both WG and YG and am currently wearing my WG ones, which I see far less than YG. Yours look great!


----------



## Althea G.

LOYER said:


> View attachment 4579625


I love that Alhambra, too! Gorgeous color and combination!


----------



## miznina

Wow susimoo this stack looks amazing♥️♥️♥️ Go girl xxx


----------



## missisa07

The grocery store of all places had good lighting so I decided to take a pic.


----------



## uhpharm01

eeo said:


> Y/R/W Love SM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570641


That's very nice.


----------



## mousdioufe

raspberrypink said:


> Great post! Am considering adding another love to stack with my RG love. But I'm so paranoid about scratching either one of them. It's one thing to have scratches due to everyday wear,  it's another to intentionally add another bracelet knowing it will be scratched. My SA said if both are of the same size it will not cross over....hmmm....
> Would like to ask the lovely ladies here who wear 2 or more loves, do they cross over each other in real life? Like normal wear and perhaps even while sleeping? Or do they chip the edges off each other ?


I wear this stack  all the time, they don’t cross over


----------



## mousdioufe

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4568902


Goal!


----------



## raspberrypink

mousdioufe said:


> I wear this stack  all the time, they don’t cross over


Gorgeous !


----------



## Tempo

My latest combo!


----------



## beachkaka

HM1983 said:


> Today's stack



Your elephant bracelet is so pretty, may I ask where did you get it?


----------



## bagaholic42

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4584222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day, another stack!




Love this!!! How does the YG Rolex stand up with the bracelet? Does it scratch easily? I have rose gold patek and I'm debating wether to use when I stack my bracelets or not. Worried about the scratches since gold scratches so easily.


----------



## Suzil

beachkaka said:


> Your elephant bracelet is so pretty, may I ask where did you get it?


I am not the original poster but I did ask her the same question and she indicated the elephant bracelet is Sydney Evan’s. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tempo

bagaholic42 said:


> Love this!!! How does the YG Rolex stand up with the bracelet? Does it scratch easily? I have rose gold patek and I'm debating wether to use when I stack my bracelets or not. Worried about the scratches since gold scratches so easily.


To be honest, it does not stand it well. My only strategy to fight that problem is quantity. I have about a dozen of Love bracelets and a similar number of gold watches, I change them frequently and at least one of them is always at Cartier or Rolex to get a fresh polish. In case your Patek is a Nautilus, this might be a problem, because it seems to be a hell of work, to refurbish it (at least, this is what my SA told me).


----------



## HM1983

beachkaka said:


> Your elephant bracelet is so pretty, may I ask where did you get it?


Thanks Suzil! Suzil is correct, it is Sydney Evans. Here is a link https://www.sydneyevan.com/yellow-gold-turquoise-enamel-elephant-bracelet-with-bezel-set-diamond


----------



## ceb72

100700 said:


> View attachment 4577303



Is that the Cartier Astro Love ring?  I have that one too!


----------



## Ettyjo

This is my first time posting here! Just picked up my 4 diamond Love to stack with my JUC! The SA at NYC Fifth  Ave store was awesome!!!


----------



## Ettyjo

Melow said:


> Quick question! If i want to layer my love with a juc do i need to buy the same size? I currently wear a 17 and its slightly big on me! Should i get the same size?


I was told by my SA to size one size down for JUC, I.e. Love 17 will align with the 16 JUC


----------



## chloe-babe

heres mine, I wear white gold ones on my other arm


----------



## NSB

chloe-babe said:


> heres mine, I wear white gold ones on my other arm


Are you liking the thin JUC? Do you always wear them with your loves? I have 2 loves in YG now & either want a thin JUC in YG or a thin love to stack with them.


----------



## chloe-babe

NSB said:


> Are you liking the thin JUC? Do you always wear them with your loves? I have 2 loves in YG now & either want a thin JUC in YG or a thin love to stack with them.


I really love it, as you can take it on and off daily, but I also love the thin love - so I'm not much help!!!


----------



## seikow

Stack of the day


----------



## myfirstchanel

Love that my stack stays put and doesn’t over lap each other


----------



## lvjunkyxo

myfirstchanel said:


> Love that my stack stays put and doesn’t over lap each other


Love this!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️What sizes are your bracelets ?


----------



## myfirstchanel

lvjunkyxo said:


> Love this!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️What sizes are your bracelets ?


The love is 16 just Un clou 15 Tiffany is medium


----------



## americanroyal89

Should be working. But instead I’m staring at my wrist. Oops lol.


----------



## Grande Latte

No stack. Just the thin LOVE and my Rolex.


----------



## mamibubble

RG all the way  this is my daily combo and I’m in love with it, just for some reason the RG in the Ecrou bracelet looks way more yellow than the JUC! xoxo


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Simple combo today - Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with regular JUC ring in yellow gold.


----------



## MotherOfBostons

My 2 love bracelets and double wrap JUC


----------



## prplhrt21

Today’s stack at work ...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

On a plane! Love cuffs in yellow gold and white gold/diamond and regular JUC ring in yellow gold.


----------



## XCCX

LexLV said:


> My trinity core does serve as a good buffer between my loves 90% of the time LOL
> View attachment 4205693



are both love bracelets same size?


----------



## banzonjr

sarahkim said:


> Yesterday / today. My new forever stack


Yesssss!! Is that the XS DL? What colour Love and DL?
I ask because I’m doing similar, my classic love is pink and my DL XS is yellow.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## _queenbee

Finally added a new bracelet so here’s my matching stack with my mom


----------



## <3mychinitos

_queenbee said:


> Finally added a new bracelet so here’s my matching stack with my mom
> 
> View attachment 4817234


Stunning!


----------



## MamaOfA

_queenbee said:


> Finally added a new bracelet so here’s my matching stack with my mom
> 
> View attachment 4817234


It’s so sweet that you are matching with your mom!


----------



## louboutincherie

i can spy a new pink constance


----------



## Louboutin329

_queenbee said:


> Finally added a new bracelet so here’s my matching stack with my mom
> 
> View attachment 4817234


Love the matching set! What color is your constance?


----------



## _queenbee

Louboutin329 said:


> Love the matching set! What color is your constance?



Thank you!  It's a Constance 18 Verso Magnolia on the outside and orange on the inside


----------



## Louboutin329

_queenbee said:


> Thank you!  It's a Constance 18 Verso Magnolia on the outside and orange on the inside


Thank you for the response! I just got a picotin 18 in magnolia and it's crazy how the color looks so different in images.


----------



## _queenbee

Louboutin329 said:


> Thank you for the response! I just got a picotin 18 in magnolia and it's crazy how the color looks so different in images.



I know, right? Whenever I saw pics of Magnolia on IG, I thought it was too bright for me. I was initially waiting for a bag in Rose Poupre but after I saw Magnolia in person, I couldn’t resist!


----------



## Louboutin329

_queenbee said:


> I know, right? Whenever I saw pics of Magnolia on IG, I thought it was too bright for me. I was initially waiting for a bag in Rose Poupre but after I saw Magnolia in person, I couldn’t resist!


 
your Constance is amazing - enjoy!


----------



## umamanikam

My stack with just received ledgers bracelet to match my necklace .Ordered it online yesterday morning and received it today With all packaging and receipts .Real efficient .


----------



## Bagsforcady

Matchy matchy today


----------



## peach36

Added a diamants legers bracelet to my pink gold Cartier collection  I think it makes the most perfect dainty stack! Sometimes when I want to be more glam then I'll add my diamond tennis bracelet too, but I think this is great for everyday.


----------



## ChanelCartier

peach36 said:


> Added a diamants legers bracelet to my pink gold Cartier collection  I think it makes the most perfect dainty stack! Sometimes when I want to be more glam then I'll add my diamond tennis bracelet too, but I think this is great for everyday.
> View attachment 4820828


You have beautiful hands like a mannequin.


----------



## Midnight0808

peach36 said:


> Added a diamants legers bracelet to my pink gold Cartier collection  I think it makes the most perfect dainty stack! Sometimes when I want to be more glam then I'll add my diamond tennis bracelet too, but I think this is great for everyday.
> View attachment 4820828


Beautiful! What size is the Legers? I’ve been eyeing this piece for some time but not sure which size!


----------



## peach36

ChanelCartier said:


> You have beautiful hands like a mannequin.


Haha aw thank you!


----------



## peach36

Midnight0808 said:


> Beautiful! What size is the Legers? I’ve been eyeing this piece for some time but not sure which size!


It's the small size!


----------



## Pocahontas159

My birthday stack today 8/17. Happy 51st Birthday to me


----------



## ChanelCartier

Pocahontas159 said:


> My birthday stack today 8/17. Happy 51st Birthday to me
> View attachment 4821670


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Souzie




----------



## lilpolliwolli




----------



## Grande Latte

I have the gold small pave LOVE since 2017/2018 and loved it ever since. Today, hubby surprised me with a white gold small pave LOVE totally out of the blue! He must have sensed my depressed mood this year ever since the start of the pandemic and is trying hard to get me out of my funk. I'm really blessed. I didn't ask for this, never mentioned Cartier, never even thought about adding another one. 

My style is delicate and very demure. Do you like them together? Or separate with other jewelry? Or all by itself? Here are some pictures to share.


----------



## Canturi lover

Grande Latte said:


> I have the gold small pave LOVE since 2017/2018 and loved it ever since. Today, hubby surprised me with a white gold small pave LOVE totally out of the blue! He must have sensed my depressed mood this year ever since the start of the pandemic and is trying hard to get me out of my funk. I'm really blessed. I didn't ask for this, never mentioned Cartier, never even thought about adding another one.
> 
> My style is delicate and very demure. Do you like them together? Or separate with other jewelry? Or all by itself? Here are some pictures to share.
> 
> View attachment 4826228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826230


What a wonderfully thoughtful gift. They look very beautiful on you. You can certainly wear them together with your other jewels Or on their own.


----------



## shasha_83

Grande Latte said:


> I have the gold small pave LOVE since 2017/2018 and loved it ever since. Today, hubby surprised me with a white gold small pave LOVE totally out of the blue! He must have sensed my depressed mood this year ever since the start of the pandemic and is trying hard to get me out of my funk. I'm really blessed. I didn't ask for this, never mentioned Cartier, never even thought about adding another one.
> 
> My style is delicate and very demure. Do you like them together? Or separate with other jewelry? Or all by itself? Here are some pictures to share.
> 
> View attachment 4826228
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826230


They look stunning together


----------



## scheurin

Welcome to the club


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Dextersmom

My current stack.


----------



## penchant.for.luxury

myfirstchanel said:


> Love that my stack stays put and doesn’t over lap each other


Gorgeous! I’ve been considering the Tiffany T bracelet to stack with my thin JUC and LOVE the way it looks on you!


----------



## rileygirl

simple


----------



## lumkeikei




----------



## keirii

recently added the juste un clou thin bracelet and wrap around ring ❤❤ thanks for letting me share


----------



## cindy05

My varied stack. Sometimes wear with my VCA and others with a diamond bangle. I always have my JUC and love on. Looking to add another love.


----------



## XCCX

keirii said:


> recently added the juste un clou thin bracelet and wrap around ring ❤❤ thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4881478


So beautiful! I also love your bag


----------



## keirii

XCCX said:


> So beautiful! I also love your bag


Thank you!! ❤❤


----------



## Le Lion

@cindy05 , beautiful stack - but I just can’t get over your beautiful skin and the perfectly red nails! So stunning and elegant! 

Elegant hands always catch my eye and you made my day


----------



## luxforme

myfirstchanel said:


> Love that my stack stays put and doesn’t over lap each other


Love your stack! Does the edges of the Twire scratch your thin Love?


----------



## cindy05

Le Lion said:


> @cindy05 , beautiful stack - but I just can’t get over your beautiful skin and the perfectly red nails! So stunning and elegant!
> 
> Elegant hands always catch my eye and you made my day


Thank you! That is so kind of you to say. You made my day!


----------



## fluffypants




----------



## alyssamay_xx

cindy05 said:


> My varied stack. Sometimes wear with my VCA and others with a diamond bangle. I always have my JUC and love on. Looking to add another love.
> 
> View attachment 4882037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882041


Your VCA is beautiful   And I love your stack!


----------



## crushoncartier

cindy05 said:


> My varied stack. Sometimes wear with my VCA and others with a diamond bangle. I always have my JUC and love on. Looking to add another love.
> 
> View attachment 4882037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882041


Love this! I started stacking my VCA with my love... do you find your stack tangles & damages your VCA? The VC is so thin and dainty, it makes me so nervous...


----------



## Tempo

A bit of Love has to be in every stack!


----------



## cindy05

crushoncartier said:


> Love this! I started stacking my VCA with my love... do you find your stack tangles & damages your VCA? The VC is so thin and dainty, it makes me so nervous...


I dont stack them often as the guilloche bracelet cannot be polished once scratched. I dont have a problem with tangles but then again i normally wear my vca on my other wrist by itself.


----------



## Msss_Thang

cindy05 said:


> My varied stack. Sometimes wear with my VCA and others with a diamond bangle. I always have my JUC and love on. Looking to add another love.
> 
> View attachment 4882037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882041


Your stack is so beautiful!  I’m hoping to add the Guilloche VCA to my stack soon!


----------



## lv in yyc

Thin juc with VCA perlée signature, both in yg


----------



## umamanikam

lv in yyc said:


> View attachment 4896212
> 
> Thin juc with VCA perlée signature, both in yg


Love your stack . Your juc looks loose , does it not turn .mine is similiar and it does .


----------



## lv in yyc

umamanikam said:


> Love your stack . Your juc looks loose , does it not turn .mine is similiar and it does .


Thanks my juc is 16cm and I have 15cm wrist. It moves freely but doesn’t turn all the way, just the way I like it


----------



## charleebear90

lilpolliwolli said:


> View attachment 4821733


Gorgeous- I'm hoping to stack with a nail too + 2 Loves. Are you happy you went slightly larger since stacking? I'm making that decision now, thanks!


----------



## lilpolliwolli

valz111 said:


> Gorgeous- I'm hoping to stack with a nail too + 2 Loves. Are you happy you went slightly larger since stacking? I'm making that decision now, thanks!


Hi Valz! I actually went too large my first time around and got size 17 for my love bracelets. My SA was nice enough to exchange me back down to a 16 for both loves and my nail is a size 16 (as pictured). I think it is a better size for me but they do hit against each other and my 2 loves get loose so I need to tighten every week or so. I would go with what the SA recommends... not too large but what will be comfortable for you. Also try them on if you can!


----------



## charleebear90

lilpolliwolli said:


> Hi Valz! I actually went too large my first time around and got size 17 for my love bracelets. My SA was nice enough to exchange me back down to a 16 for both loves and my nail is a size 16 (as pictured). I think it is a better size for me but they do hit against each other and my 2 loves get loose so I need to tighten every week or so. I would go with what the SA recommends... not too large but what will be comfortable for you. Also try them on if you can!


Thank you for sharing that. I’ve tried them on few times but I’m so indecisive, ah! She said 16 is my true size but I’m worried to stack with 16.. do you have a photo of high yours go up + wrist size? Thanks so much!


----------



## umamanikam

My stack today with my new love and new DBTY.


----------



## goodcrush

umamanikam said:


> My stack today with my new love and new DBTY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897828



Beautiful. Does your love slide back and forth over your DBTY?


----------



## umamanikam

goodcrush said:


> Beautiful. Does your love slide back and forth over your DBTY?


Not much .It stays next to it most of the time


----------



## lilpolliwolli

just snapped a pic! I guess I have quite a bit of room for more stacking hope that helps! Good luck!!


valz111 said:


> Thank you for sharing that. I’ve tried them on few times but I’m so indecisive, ah! She said 16 is my true size but I’m worried to stack with 16.. do you have a photo of high yours go up + wrist size? Thanks so much!


----------



## charleebear90

lilpolliwolli said:


> just snapped a pic! I guess I have quite a bit of room for more stacking hope that helps! Good luck!!
> 
> View attachment 4897988


Love thank you. May you share how much gap room you have by your wrist, (before and after the bone)? Also, do you know your wrist size?


----------



## D3183

With my garmin that never leaves my wrist (gotta log those miles!) and my Monica vinader cord bracelet.


----------



## cajhingle

simple everyday stack


----------



## TheGoodTimeGuy

Thin JUC in YG, Size 18
Cartier Trinity Chain Bracelet in PG


----------



## Tempo

Trying to make my Sunday somehow special...


----------



## sparkle12

My everyday stack


----------



## megs0927




----------



## calisnoopy

*Some random "real life situations" pics with my Cartier pieces haha 





*


----------



## lilpolliwolli

valz111 said:


> Love thank you. May you share how much gap room you have by your wrist, (before and after the bone)? Also, do you know your wrist size?


Hi Valz111! sorry for the late response. I just measured my wrist and I believe I am about 14cm. I think I am technically in between 15 and 16 but I would be size 16 to fit comfortably. Not sure how the original SA let me purchase a size 17 originally but that is a different story. Before the wrist bone I can fit one finger in between my wrist and the bracelets and after the wrist bone I can fit 2 fingers!! Did you end up getting your bracelets yet?


----------



## D3183

Everyday stack!


----------



## cindy05

Tempo said:


> Trying to make my Sunday somehow special...
> 
> View attachment 4900867


With a stack like that, even Mondays would be special for me. lol


----------



## cindy05

Happy holidays all!! Added a pg 4 diamond love to my daily stack for Christmas.


----------



## Louish

peach36 said:


> Added a diamants legers bracelet to my pink gold Cartier collection  I think it makes the most perfect dainty stack! Sometimes when I want to be more glam then I'll add my diamond tennis bracelet too, but I think this is great for everyday.
> View attachment 4820828



My dream stack


----------



## Rockysmom

My stack lately


----------



## Louish

My Love moves all over the place


----------



## chocolateolive

Was hoping to add the VCA perlee as an everyday piece but my sweater has snagged it twice already and popped it off. There really isn’t anything as secure as the love bracelets


----------



## Louish

chocolateolive said:


> Was hoping to add the VCA perlee as an everyday piece but my sweater has snagged it twice already and popped it off. There really isn’t anything as secure as the love bracelets
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937288


Stunning


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Finally added the Love bracelets to my collection tonight on Christmas Day in LV.


----------



## Louish




----------



## cindy05

Happy holidays all!!


----------



## <3mychinitos

Happy Holidays to you!  Love the stack! 


cindy05 said:


> Happy holidays all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938454


----------



## jaskg144

Woke up to snow!! It’s made me feel soooo festive so had to take a picture of my stack including the love I got for Christmas  hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## <3mychinitos

jasmynh1 said:


> Woke up to snow!! It’s made me feel soooo festive so had to take a picture of my stack including the love I got for Christmas  hope everyone had a great Christmas.



Congrats!


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

Happy Holidays


----------



## jaskg144

I thought the way the diamond chain bracelet crosses over the other bracelets would drive me crazy, but I like it


----------



## scheurin

I would be more afraid having the nail cutting the chain. Happend with my pullover as my JUC scratched it quite a bit. Would not underestimate this risk.


----------



## jaskg144

scheurin said:


> I would be more afraid having the nail cutting the chain. Happend with my pullover as my JUC scratched it quite a bit. Would not underestimate this risk.



it did pierce one of my sofa cushions yesterday  lol.


----------



## umamanikam

Stack today


----------



## ItsPurseonal

umamanikam said:


> Stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940653



Love this! What is the bracelet between the Love and the JUC?


----------



## umamanikam

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Love this! What is the bracelet between the Love and the JUC?


Its a local made diamond bracelet.


----------



## jaskg144

umamanikam said:


> Stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940653



Gorgeous! Glad to see you wearing your JUC X


----------



## ItsPurseonal

umamanikam said:


> Its a local made diamond bracelet.


It’s beautiful! Great choice


----------



## umamanikam

shopmycloset_lk said:


> It’s beautiful! Great choice


Thank you


----------



## umamanikam

jasmynh1 said:


> Gorgeous! Glad to see you wearing your JUC X


Thanks Jasmyn and see you got to wear your lovely bangle ,also you got your bangle in time ,heard that anything you get from Eu will be charged now with tax and vat


----------



## ChanelCartier

umamanikam said:


> Stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940653


Are they all pink gold?


----------



## umamanikam

ChanelCartier said:


> Are they all pink gold?


the juc and love are pink gold .


----------



## ChanelCartier

umamanikam said:


> the juc and love are pink gold .


Very pretty!


----------



## Geex0

I have WG love, YG SM Love and YG SM JUC stacked.. thinking of adding the YG diamants Legers. Will get lost or drive me mad?


----------



## N_Tonks

Susimoo said:


> View attachment 4592618
> View attachment 4592619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My straight out of the boutique white gold Love with four diamonds! It had to go with my much loved Jewels By Grace diamond cuffs. They have been worn daily since I bought them. I am in love with my new Love ❤



@Susimoo I *love* your JbG cuffs! What size are the stones? I’m guessing from the nice high crown on the largest that they are OECs? Do the cuffs feel secure? I have thought about doing a bracelet like this for daily wear but had a vendor discourage a cuff with a gap, telling me that it could just fall off.


----------



## chainedancre

For those that stack their YG love with 4 diamonds, do you take them off before showering/swimming? Or do you shower with them on? I was told to take them off before getting wet, and to tighten the screws every 3-4 days. Is this true? Thank you so much!


----------



## lovecartier

chainedancre said:


> For those that stack their YG love with 4 diamonds, do you take them off before showering/swimming? Or do you shower with them on? I was told to take them off before getting wet, and to tighten the screws every 3-4 days. Is this true? Thank you so much!



Who the heck told you that? You're not supposed to take the bracelet off regularly, that is what will cause the screws to fail at some point. You should tighten them if they become loose - should not need to every 3-4 days, and if that happens, you ought to try the loctite out to secure them. Diamonds can definitely, definitely get wet, as can gold. You can get a jewelry cleaner and small brush to shine it up whenever you'd like, though.


----------



## chainedancre

lovecartier said:


> Who the heck told you that? You're not supposed to take the bracelet off regularly, that is what will cause the screws to fail at some point. You should tighten them if they become loose - should not need to every 3-4 days, and if that happens, you ought to try the loctite out to secure them. Diamonds can definitely, definitely get wet, as can gold. You can get a jewelry cleaner and small brush to shine it up whenever you'd like, though.



The Sales Associate! Im so glad I asked. Thank you so much for the insight! The SA did provide a cleaner, cloth, and brush.


----------



## cindy05

Happy new year all! Today’s stack with my John hardy naga bracelet.


----------



## avcbob

chainedancre said:


> The Sales Associate! Im so glad I asked. Thank you so much for the insight! The SA did provide a cleaner, cloth, and brush.


My wife has a 1/2 diamond, a full diamond traditional and a full diamond thin and they haven't been off in years.  They all look like new, minus scratches.


----------



## jbrey

No Love rings today - running errands and didn’t wanna put rings or my watch on. Love catching them in the sun. ☀️


----------



## JOJA

jbrey said:


> No Love rings today - running errands and didn’t wanna put rings or my watch on. Love catching them in the sun. ☀


Is this a classic love and classic juc?  I am debating between the classic juc and the clash, I lean towards the classic juc but the clash is so different.....ahhh, first world problems.


----------



## jbrey

JOJA said:


> Is this a classic love and classic juc?  I am debating between the classic juc and the clash, I lean towards the classic juc but the clash is so different.....ahhh, first world problems.


Yes, classic Love and classic JUC. I definitely don’t find the JUC as comfortable for 24/7 wear as Love if that makes a difference to you. I think Clash would be more comfortable for 24/7.


----------



## JOJA

jbrey said:


> Yes, classic Love and classic JUC. I definitely don’t find the JUC as comfortable for 24/7 wear as Love if that makes a difference to you. I think Clash would be more comfortable for 24/7.


Thank you!  That's what I was thinking ~ I'm not sure if I want another 24/7 piece as I have loves already and won't be stacking the juc or the clash with them.


----------



## nicole0612

JOJA said:


> Thank you!  That's what I was thinking ~ I'm not sure if I want another 24/7 piece as I have loves already and won't be stacking the juc or the clash with them.


I actually find the JUC to be so comfortable! Much more so than the Love for me. I wear mine a little looser though, so that may be why. They are SO comfortable! I am also dying for the Clash bracelet though, so you really can’t go wrong. I adore the whole clash line.


----------



## jbrey

nicole0612 said:


> I actually find the JUC to be so comfortable! Much more so than the Love for me. I wear mine a little looser though, so that may be why. They are SO comfortable! I am also dying for the Clash bracelet though, so you really can’t go wrong. I adore the whole clash line.


I wish mine was a looser fit like yours.  gorgeous this way.


----------



## JOJA

nicole0612 said:


> I actually find the JUC to be so comfortable! Much more so than the Love for me. I wear mine a little looser though, so that may be why. They are SO comfortable! I am also dying for the Clash bracelet though, so you really can’t go wrong. I adore the whole clash line.


Good to hear ~ I am leaning more towards a juc ~ I would look to get it a little looser as well because I won't be stacking with my loves.   I can only get one or the other which sucks because I truly love both.  To me the juc is just so classic but the clash is so unique and I kinda love the fact that it doesn't scream Cartier.  _Such a good problem to have isn't it   _


----------



## nicole0612

jbrey said:


> I wish mine was a looser fit like yours.  gorgeous this way.


Thank you! It is so comfortable like this and I think a little looser fit makes it look so feminine, the perfect contrast with the edginess of the piece.



JOJA said:


> Good to hear ~ I am leaning more towards a juc ~ I would look to get it a little looser as well because I won't be stacking with my loves.   I can only get one or the other which sucks because I truly love both.  To me the juc is just so classic but the clash is so unique and I kinda love the fact that it doesn't scream Cartier.  _Such a good problem to have isn't it  _


I love both so much! I never thought I would be into the JUC, but as soon as I tried it on I really loved it. It so so comfortable! The Clash is so amazing also. I love how it subtly vibrates/jangles if you shake your arm (it sounds like those little shaking musical instruments ?maracas?).


----------



## lilpolliwolli

Rainy day blues over here in CA. DH just gifted a new blue agate VC for the stack


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lilpolliwolli said:


> Rainy day blues over here in CA. DH just gifted a new blue agate VC for the stack
> 
> View attachment 4971511



Omg LOVE your stack with the new blue agate addition! I have a question, what size is your Love bracelets and then how many links if any did you have taken out of the Alhambra bracelet?


----------



## lilpolliwolli

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg LOVE your stack with the new blue agate addition! I have a question, what size is your Love bracelets and then how many links if any did you have taken out of the Alhambra bracelet?


My Loves are sz 16 and I got 8 (2x4) links? removed from the Alhambra bracelet! It took a while to get back to me since they had to ship to France


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lilpolliwolli said:


> My Loves are sz 16 and I got 8 (2x4) links? removed from the Alhambra bracelet! It took a while to get back to me since they had to ship to France



Thank you! My wrist measures about 15-15.25 and my Loves are 17 since I like a looser fit so I wonder if 8 would be too tight for my liking. I work with a SA at the VCA Bellagio boutique and they do them in house and only take about 2 days which is a huge factor for me because I don’t think I could go long without it lol. Congrats though soooo beautiful!


----------



## lilpolliwolli

I just measured my wrist and I am 15. I used to wear Loves sz 17 but they exchanged it for me since it was too loose and banging together causing them to get loose. I like 16 better (especially for stacking). Yes 8 links is probably the smallest I would go but I think it is actually considered roomy since it falls almost to my bottom palm. She suggested removing less links so there's still space. I'm sure your boutique has the tests links you can try on to make sure which is what I did! So nice you don't need to wait as long as I did! Good luck!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

lilpolliwolli said:


> I just measured my wrist and I am 15. I used to wear Loves sz 17 but they exchanged it for me since it was too loose and banging together causing them to get loose. I like 16 better (especially for stacking). Yes 8 links is probably the smallest I would go but I think it is actually considered roomy since it falls almost to my bottom palm. She suggested removing less links so there's still space. I'm sure your boutique has the tests links you can try on to make sure which is what I did! So nice you don't need to wait as long as I did! Good luck!!



Thank you so much!! (:


----------



## XCCX

lilpolliwolli said:


> Rainy day blues over here in CA. DH just gifted a new blue agate VC for the stack
> 
> View attachment 4971511


So beautiful!!!


----------



## lilpolliwolli

XCCX said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you!  I wasn't sure I would like the VC stacked with the loves but it gives it a nice break and I love it now!


----------



## XCCX

lilpolliwolli said:


> Thank you!  I wasn't sure I would like the VC stacked with the loves but it gives it a nice break and I love it now!


I think the VCA/love stack is always pretty it’s becoming iconic


----------



## LuxHandbagLover

lilpolliwolli said:


> Rainy day blues over here in CA. DH just gifted a new blue agate VC for the stack
> 
> View attachment 4971511



Absolutely, gorgeous!


----------



## lilpolliwolli

LuxHandbagLover said:


> Absolutely, gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## louissearch19

cindy05 said:


> Happy holidays all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938454


love the beaded bracelet!! Is that tiffany beaded bracelet?  love the ring as well!! Can you share brand for bracelet and ring?


----------



## cindy05

louissearch19 said:


> love the beaded bracelet!! Is that tiffany beaded bracelet?  love the ring as well!! Can you share brand for bracelet and ring?


Zoe lev.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Just added the small Panthere to my collection


----------



## lishukha

Designer_Dreams said:


> View attachment 4991839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added the small Panthere to my collection


The panthere looks amazing with your stack! May I ask what size is your wrist?


----------



## Designer_Dreams

lishukha said:


> The panthere looks amazing with your stack! May I ask what size is your wrist?


Thank you! My love bracelet is 17mm and the tennis bracelet is 8.3 TCW. The small is the perfect dainty, feminine timepiece, IMO and I love it stacked. Obsessed!


----------



## Cute2Chic

Is that the carrier essential lines bracelet? It’s stunning


voodoodoll2005 said:


> My current stack:
> 
> View attachment 4413034


----------



## umamanikam

Simple stack today


----------



## scheurin

missisa07 said:


> All Loves are the same size, and the VCA just happens to be just about the same size so none of them will overlap.  I've tried stacking with other bracelets, but this stack just works because none of them overlap with another.



Would not stack the VCA. Way too dominant.


----------



## scheurin

lilpolliwolli said:


> Rainy day blues over here in CA. DH just gifted a new blue agate VC for the stack
> 
> View attachment 4971511



This is as perfect as it gets. Wow.


----------



## myfirstchanel

My everyday stack


----------



## scheurin

Perfect   Just get rid of your adidas pullover.


----------



## mamibubble

Updated daily pieces ☺️


----------



## loverose

chloe-babe said:


> heres mine, I wear white gold ones on my other arm



love this stack! Would love to see your white golds as well if you feel like snapping a pic!


----------



## emo4488

Does anyone have a classic love that they stack with the Trinity Chain? I'd love to see how these look together. Thanks!


----------



## Blainesbabes

Hello everyone! This is my first post and I’m looking to add to my stack, I really could use help to find the perfect Cartier bracelet! The next one would go behind my tennis bracelet... what would yous get? *yellow or white preferred* ))


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Blainesbabes said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post and I’m looking to add to my stack, I really could use help to find the perfect Cartier bracelet! The next one would go behind my tennis bracelet... what would yous get? *yellow or white preferred* ))
> 
> View attachment 5203854



I’ve been loving the Clash lately. They come in both Rose and White Gold but I think either would compliment your stack ❤️


----------



## Blainesbabes

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I’ve been loving the Clash lately. They come in both Rose and White Gold but I think either would compliment your stack ❤


I really do love the clash! but I feel like the spikes would cover up my tennis bracelet, I have an apt at my boutique in November and that’s definitely on my try on list!


----------



## tigergirl

Hello all! Here’s my stack. One anniversary bracelet for every year we’ve been married. The Ecrou is the last addition for this year. 
If there is a downside to it, is the all the nuts twist to the right side throughout the day and night. So each day, I twist them to the left. I have flipped the bangle around but it seems to catch and unlock itself more. #hardlife


----------



## Chaton

tigergirl said:


> Hello all! Here’s my stack. One anniversary bracelet for every year we’ve been married. The Ecrou is the last addition for this year.
> If there is a downside to it, is the all the nuts twist to the right side throughout the day and night. So each day, I twist them to the left. I have flipped the bangle around but it seems to catch and unlock itself more. #hardlife



What a nice addition!

An SA told me she uses Loctite to keep all the bolts in a certain position - might be something to consider!


----------



## scheurin

tigergirl said:


> Hello all! Here’s my stack. One anniversary bracelet for every year we’ve been married. The Ecrou is the last addition for this year.
> If there is a downside to it, is the all the nuts twist to the right side throughout the day and night. So each day, I twist them to the left. I have flipped the bangle around but it seems to catch and unlock itself more. #hardlife



Wow, stunning


----------



## scheurin

Chaton said:


> An SA told me she uses Loctite to keep all the bolts in a certain position - might be something to consider!



Hmmm, sounds a bit strange to me. Why this would help to secure the screws? I was told it's just to glue the whole system.


----------



## Swanky

LOVW!  What will you choose next?



tigergirl said:


> Hello all! Here’s my stack. One anniversary bracelet for every year we’ve been married. The Ecrou is the last addition for this year.
> If there is a downside to it, is the all the nuts twist to the right side throughout the day and night. So each day, I twist them to the left. I have flipped the bangle around but it seems to catch and unlock itself more. #hardlife


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> Hmmm, sounds a bit strange to me. Why this would help to secure the screws? I was told it's just to glue the whole system.



Since the bolts tend to slide to one side, which I’ve read and heard can happen frequently, you can use Loctite to situate the bolts in a certain position so they stay that way and don’t move.

I think it’s really clever.


----------



## scheurin

Chaton said:


> Since the bolts tend to slide to one side, which I’ve read and heard can happen frequently, you can use Loctite to situate the bolts in a certain position so they stay that way and don’t move.
> 
> I think it’s really clever.



Oh I understood the "certain position" is an aligned one. In my case the screws were *loctited* in a position in which they just tight. In any case it didn't help on the long run so the whole system was replaced for all loctited Loves.


----------



## Egel

scheurin said:


> Oh I understood the "certain position" is an aligned one. In my case the screws were *loctited* in a position in which they just tight. In any case it didn't help on the long run so the whole system was replaced for all loctited Loves.


Dear Scheurin, I think @Chaton and @tigergirl were talking about using Loctite on the Ecrou bolts and not the Love screws.


----------



## scheurin

Oh my, I am so sorry.


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> Oh my, I am so sorry.



No problem.  It was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Blainesbabes said:


> I really do love the clash! but I feel like the spikes would cover up my tennis bracelet, I have an apt at my boutique in November and that’s definitely on my try on list!



That’s true I didn’t think about that. You could always move your tennis bracelet to the other arm maybe? I know it’s hard since you probably like to keep it with your stack though. Let us know what you end up going with! ❤️


----------



## sophiaberry

My very minimal tennis bracelet will get smothered by my stack a lot of times, but I don’t mind!


----------



## Blainesbabes

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> That’s true I didn’t think about that. You could always move your tennis bracelet to the other arm maybe? I know it’s hard since you probably like to keep it with your stack though. Let us know what you end up going with! ❤


I was thinking the same; I may have to move the tennis bracelet to my other arm hehe! I’m going back and forth between the Clash and a white gold rg Love! Ill definitely keep you posted ! xx


----------



## rose gold girl

RG small love
RG small juc
VCA
Monica Vinader evil eye & turquoise cord
Off label rg beads


----------



## rose gold girl

rg  love cuff
rg  small love
rg  small juc


----------



## MainlyBailey

So I went to Tyson’s galleria to try on the Clash bracelets. The smaller one (first pic) definitely looks better on me but I think the larger is handsome as heck. Make sure to go one size down just like the JUC.


----------



## Purrsey

My current fav stack


----------



## pattihansen

MainlyBailey said:


> So I went to Tyson’s galleria to try on the Clash bracelets. The smaller one (first pic) definitely looks better on me but I think the larger is handsome as heck. Make sure to go one size down just like the JUC.
> 
> View attachment 5215775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215776


Love your stack.  If your pave love a different size than the others?


----------



## Cat Fondler

MainlyBailey said:


> So I went to Tyson’s galleria to try on the Clash bracelets. The smaller one (first pic) definitely looks better on me but I think the larger is handsome as heck. Make sure to go one size down just like the JUC.
> 
> View attachment 5215775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215776


Wow! Is your JUC the regular size or the small?


----------



## dbcelly

Purrsey said:


> My current fav stack


This is just so pretty!  Curious, does your sweet bracelet slip under the love?  Or somehow get tangled?


----------



## Purrsey

dbcelly said:


> This is just so pretty!  Curious, does your sweet bracelet slip under the love?  Or somehow get tangled?


Thank you. Yes absolutely slips under the love. But won't get tangled, since my sweet is snug. 
I tried before to pair the sweet with my reg love (I'm wearing on the opposite hand). It drove me nuts. Not only does the sweet goes under the love, they become a loving couple; stuck there together until I have to fidget a lot to separate them. To note is that my reg love is also snug (which I love). So I think snug love and snug sweet is not a good combo.

Fast forward, the pave SM is a looser fit (same size as reg) and I'm happy to say that the stacking doesn't bother me, because they don't get stuck together tightly. If they do, all I need is shake that arm and they are separated again.


----------



## dbcelly

Purrsey said:


> Not only does the sweet goes under the love, they become a loving couple;


LOL  Sounds like too much loving and you need to intervene and untangle!

I decided to send the sweet in for a 1.5cm shortening and am so worried it'll be too snug.  HOw the SA "measured" was pinch the chain while I had it on... take the bracelet off and roughly measure her how long the segment of the bracelet was pinched.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Cat Fondler said:


> Wow! Is your JUC the regular size or the small?


It’s the small! The regular was a bit much for my small wrist!


----------



## nysurg

Today’s stack!!


----------



## Purrsey

dbcelly said:


> LOL  Sounds like too much loving and you need to intervene and untangle!
> 
> I decided to send the sweet in for a 1.5cm shortening and am so worried it'll be too snug.  HOw the SA "measured" was pinch the chain while I had it on... take the bracelet off and roughly measure her how long the segment of the bracelet was pinched.


Now thinking back, while at store, the SA didn't ask me how I wanted the fit to be. She just did a quick visual check and off she removed some chains. I remember I was totally happy how the fit turned out. True to my liking (which doesn't sit on my hand). And it was done the day of purchase.

So you need to wait for it to be altered? How long will it take? It's within the foc frame?

I have a Cartier love ring chain bracelet that needed shortening. It was shortened before and now needs to be shortened again. Cartier says will charge close to usd200 So I took it to my jeweller who will instead add a small ring towards end of the chain so I will have two length options. It will cost me only $30.


----------



## dbcelly

Purrsey said:


> Now thinking back, while at store, the SA didn't ask me how I wanted the fit to be. She just did a quick visual check and off she removed some chains. I remember I was totally happy how the fit turned out. True to my liking (which doesn't sit on my hand). And it was done the day of purchase.
> 
> So you need to wait for it to be altered? How long will it take? It's within the foc frame?
> 
> I have a Cartier love ring chain bracelet that needed shortening. It was shortened before and now needs to be shortened again. Cartier says will charge close to usd200 So I took it to my jeweller who will instead add a small ring towards end of the chain so I will have two length options. It will cost me only $30.


Yep! Adjustment complimentary within 3 months of purchase. They said 2-3 weeks but I didn’t ask where they sent it to. I’ve read comments here tho it’s usually sent to NYC?

Ouch.. $200 is a lot. Reason I hesitate to take to a jeweller is they say Cartier, VCA etc won’t service their pieces anymore if they see that it was altered by a 3rd party? i haven’t actually looked into this but it’s not like there’s much to service right - lengthening shortening polish stone replacement


----------



## EpiFanatic

Felt like throwing it all together today.


----------



## chi_lover91

Today’s work stack  something to look at when work is slow.


----------



## Purrsey

chi_lover91 said:


> Today’s work stack  something to look at when work is slow.



Oh this post seems to come at the right time! I was toying the idea of adding a tennis bracelet to my stack (not total same but similar) but last night i was thinking i should add some colour instead of "plain diamonds".  I would choose aquamarine or teal (i am water sign) so this mod shot is just perfect thank you.


----------



## Purrsey

My daily stack and missing are two more bracelets (one Cartier to be shortened and one customised piece to be remodelled from old jewellery) still at my jeweller.
I want to add one more gem bracelet. And I'm bl**dy done. On just the wrist department though  (i don't like to remove my pieces at all so they all have to work cohesively and neither to i like to buy jewelry that i can only wear on "special occasion").


----------



## chi_lover91

Purrsey said:


> Oh this post seems to come at the right time! I was toying the idea of adding a tennis bracelet to my stack (not total same but similar) but last night i was thinking i should add some colour instead of "plain diamonds".  I would choose aquamarine or teal (i am water sign) so this mod shot is just perfect thank you.


Oh amazing ! Colored gemstones compliment any stack. I on the other hand am waiting on my first tennis bracelet to be sized. I can’t wait to receive it! I hope you find yours well ☺️


----------



## chi_lover91

chi_lover91 said:


> Oh amazing ! Colored gemstones compliment any stack. I on the other hand am waiting on my first tennis bracelet to be sized. I can’t wait to receive it! I hope you find yours well ☺


* first diamond tennis bracelet


----------



## Hatsukoi037

Hi Everyone, 
This is my first post/reply. Here’s my stack. The Love is a 17 and the JUCs are 15s. I received the Love for Christmas last year and I added the JUC no diamonds a few months ago for our anniversary. Because there’s a significant difference between the two the Love would go over the JUC as expected. A couple days ago I received another JUC for my birthday and this time I got the one with diamonds. I noticed the Love doesn’t go over that bracelet. I’ve tried it with just the Love and JUC w/diamonds and no luck with Love going over the JUC! There shouldn’t be any size difference between the two. The nail head is 11mm but the pointy end is slightly longer on the one without diamonds. For this reason, I have the JUC with diamonds closest to the Love.


----------



## ChanelCartier

Hatsukoi037 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first post/reply. Here’s my stack. The Love is a 17 and the JUCs are 15s. I received the Love for Christmas last year and I added the JUC no diamonds a few months ago for our anniversary. Because there’s a significant difference between the two the Love would go over the JUC as expected. A couple days ago I received another JUC for my birthday and this time I got the one with diamonds. I noticed the Love doesn’t go over that bracelet. I’ve tried it with just the Love and JUC w/diamonds and no luck with Love going over the JUC! There shouldn’t be any size difference between the two. The nail head is 11mm but the pointy end is slightly longer on the one without diamonds. For this reason, I have the JUC with diamonds closest to the Love.


Are they small JUC's? Nice stack.


----------



## Hatsukoi037

ChanelCartier said:


> Are they small JUC's? Nice stack.


. Yes, they are. I stand corrected, the nail itself is about 8mm not 11mm. Thank you for the compliments!


----------



## ChanelCartier

Hatsukoi037 said:


> . Yes, they are. I stand corrected, the nail itself is about 8mm not 11mm. Thank you for the compliments!


You're welcome!


----------



## watermelonpop

lilpolliwolli said:


> I just measured my wrist and I am 15. I used to wear Loves sz 17 but they exchanged it for me since it was too loose and banging together causing them to get loose. I like 16 better (especially for stacking). Yes 8 links is probably the smallest I would go but I think it is actually considered roomy since it falls almost to my bottom palm. She suggested removing less links so there's still space. I'm sure your boutique has the tests links you can try on to make sure which is what I did! So nice you don't need to wait as long as I did! Good luck!!



 Sorry if you already answered this, but what size is your JUC?


----------



## blumster

Size 18 gold regular love
Size 18 6 diamond white gold thin love
Regular size 17 JUC


----------



## bisousx

love bracelet  w/ 4 diamonds
small JUC with diamonds 
small JUC ring
love small wedding band with 1 diamond 
+ Tiffany half eternity band

all RG


----------



## Purrsey

Just heading to buy a new oven


----------



## lumkeikei

Changed the trinity cord to deep purple.


----------



## aiko610

Mini rose gold panthere with diamonds, small RG JUC with diamonds, onyx VCA, RG love with diamond


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## sophiaberry

A very fun stack with bracelets from Skelton Jewelry (a local designer) and my Cartier small JUC and love cuff!


----------



## Cat Fondler

sophiaberry said:


> View attachment 5262338
> 
> A very fun stack with bracelets from Skelton Jewelry (a local designer) and my Cartier small JUC and love cuff!


So unique!


----------



## Bagsbags18

Here is mine! Thinking about adding clash ring but contemplating between clash or coco crush :’


----------



## calisnoopy

I'm too lazy to change out my jewelry usually so I've learned over the years that pretty much only diamond and 18K gold or platinum works best for me...esp on the wrist since I'm really clumsy too 

But sometimes I do mix it up and wear some necklaces wrapped on my wrist as bracelets to change it up....like the VCA 20 motif PAVE 18K WG Vintage Alhambra necklace (it's actually two 10 motif ones I combine together or sometimes wear just one on it's own) OR with the VCA PAVE Magic Alhambra pendant necklace you can wrap around to wear as a bracelet with charm too 





























Don't mind the pics cos a lot of my life surrounds yummy food and snacking all day long ‍♀️


----------



## kt92

I just got this Dinh Van bracelet today and I am in loooooove


----------



## Chaton

kt92 said:


> I just got this Dinh Van bracelet today and I am in loooooove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264495



I love Dinh Van!  Especially the iconic Menottes and Pulse line!  Congrats!


----------



## kt92

Chaton said:


> I love Dinh Van!  Especially the iconic Menottes and Pulse line!  Congrats!


Thank you!  I love his stuff and he used to be a Cartier designer and you definitely don’t see a lot of his stuff around though I’ve noticed that he’s starting to get some distribution in department stores here in the US.  I have a few pieces from the Menottes line and they are definitely among my favorites.


----------



## Chaton

kt92 said:


> Thank you!  I love his stuff and he used to be a Cartier designer and you definitely don’t see a lot of his stuff around though I’ve noticed that he’s starting to get some distribution in department stores here in the US.  I have a few pieces from the Menottes line and they are definitely among my favorites.



Yes, he’s French-Vietnamese.  Therefore, it’s more popular among the French and Europeans.

I have a few of his items and have recently purchased the Menottes cord bracelet in platinum as a gift for someone for the holidays.

There’s also a Dinh Van thread, but it’s very inactive.


----------



## es0725

cindy05 said:


> Happy holidays all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938454


Have you found the VCA guilloche scratches love and vice versa? Contemplating adding to stack! Looks beautiful!


----------



## cindy05

es0725 said:


> Have you found the VCA guilloche scratches love and vice versa? Contemplating adding to stack! Looks beautiful!


Hi I don’t usually wear them together because of the potential to scratch and the fact that VCA won’t be able to polish the scratches out. On the hammered gold version they’re able to polish out scratches. I don’t wear this bracelet often and when I do. I wear it alone to avoid premature wear and scratches.


----------



## lilpolliwolli

Happy lunar new year! Finally put on my mini stack of loves for the new year


----------



## MaggyH

lilpolliwolli said:


> Happy lunar new year! Finally put on my mini stack of loves for the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314513


Fabulous stack! Happy Lunar New Year


----------



## Linlio

rose gold girl said:


> rg  love cuff
> rg  small love
> rg  small juc


What sizes do you wear please and can you please advise the size if your wrist? Thanks!


----------



## Purseaddict718

School pick up line


----------



## lilpolliwolli

cartierloveraddict said:


> nice, may i know your bracelet size?


These are size 16 on my left. I recently discovered my right arm is slightly bigger than my left


----------



## jenayb

This has been my current right arm stack on the daily. It's way daintier than I usually go with, but it's lightweight.


----------



## Purrsey

Not sure what the SA meant by look nicer when playing sports but I think comfort should be number one. And I don't think sports time takes up the bigger chunk of your day so you should consider 17 (comfort as you've said it) and then wear a wrist band while playing sports so the bangle is kept in place.


----------



## cartier

Love this thread.  So many great inspiration ideas!! Keep them coming


----------



## iduncookidunclean

Rose gold love cuff size 17 with oval white gold bangle from eBay. Yellow gold pinky ring also from eBay.


----------



## Bagsbags18

I’ve been sooo into wearing just bangles, that I don’t even want to put on my JUC bracelet anymore


----------



## emo4488

Bagsbags18 said:


> I’ve been sooo into just wearing just bangles, that I don’t even want to put on my JUC bracelet anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636053


Pretty! Is your small love a smaller size?


----------



## Bagsbags18

emo4488 said:


> Pretty! Is your small love a smaller size?


It’s love in small, love in the regular size,  and  H Kelly bracelet


----------



## emo4488

Bagsbags18 said:


> It’s love in small, love in the regular size,  and  H Kelly bracelet


Yes. I was asking if both loves are the same size? The love in the small size looks like it might be a different size than the reg love.


----------



## scheurin

In Europe


----------



## Bagsbags18

emo4488 said:


> Yes. I was asking if both loves are the same size? The love in the small size looks like it might be a different size than the reg love.


Oh yes it’s the small love!


----------



## Swanky

Bagsbags18 said:


> Oh yes it’s the small love!


She’s asking if the sizing is different; like is the small a 15 and the regular a 16 for example


----------



## Bagsbags18

emo4488 said:


> Yes. I was asking if both loves are the same size? The love in the small size looks like it might be a different size than the reg love.





Swanky said:


> She’s asking if the sizing is different; like is the small a 15 and the regular a 16 for example


I’m so sorry! Haha gosh it takes me so long to connect to this question, yes it’s a different size for the regular Love I’m using a size 18 and for the small Love Its size 17


----------



## glitterlove

calisnoopy said:


> I'm too lazy to change out my jewelry usually so I've learned over the years that pretty much only diamond and 18K gold or platinum works best for me...esp on the wrist since I'm really clumsy too
> 
> But sometimes I do mix it up and wear some necklaces wrapped on my wrist as bracelets to change it up....like the VCA 20 motif PAVE 18K WG Vintage Alhambra necklace (it's actually two 10 motif ones I combine together or sometimes wear just one on it's own) OR with the VCA PAVE Magic Alhambra pendant necklace you can wrap around to wear as a bracelet with charm too
> 
> View attachment 5264209
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264210
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264215
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264243
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the pics cos a lot of my life surrounds yummy food and snacking all day long ‍♀️


Dreamstacks! All of them! Love your style!


----------



## andi

scheurin said:


> In Europe
> 
> View attachment 5636073


This is stunning! I really wish the rainbow Love had not been discontinued!


----------



## scheurin

andi said:


> This is stunning! I really wish the rainbow Love had not been discontinued!


Thank you. Yes, really sad but there is sth new coming. Should have already arrived but haven't yet seen it


----------



## andi

scheurin said:


> Thank you. Yes, really sad but there is sth new coming. Should have already arrived but haven't yet seen it


Can't wait to find out what it is!


----------



## QuelleFromage

My stack doesn't do so badly but there's definitely crossover  Sorry only one is Cartier! Cross-posting in the JuC sizing thread and H forum.


----------



## amenchio

*I am contiplating on adding the regular JUC w/ diamonds or the small JUC w/ diamonds.*


----------



## bella10

Love cuff, JUC and panthere bracelet plus my new Chaumet BML


----------



## scheurin

bella10 said:


> Love cuff, JUC and panthere bracelet plus my new Chaumet BML
> 
> View attachment 5647080


Panthère


----------



## Cunhaam

Cat2708 said:


> View attachment 4213171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of their love stack and VCA just hanging down on their hands towards the ground?
> My love always goes over my vca and it’s a jumbled mess when my hands are down to the side of me.


someone else posted the same stack. But I think her VCA looks bigger than yours and it does look/ sit a bit better than yours. sits lower on her wrist/hand.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Bagsbags18 said:


> I’ve been sooo into wearing just bangles, that I don’t even want to put on my JUC bracelet anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636053


Is the ring small Juc or regular? It looks great too


----------



## Cunhaam

keirii said:


> recently added the juste un clou thin bracelet and wrap around ring ❤❤ thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4881478


Beautiful. Are both bracelets RG or YG?


----------



## keirii

Cunhaam said:


> Beautiful. Are both bracelets RG or YG?


Both are Rosegold


----------



## JazzieLopez

QuelleFromage said:


> My stack doesn't do so badly but there's definitely crossover  Sorry only one is Cartier! Cross-posting in the JuC sizing thread and H forum.
> 
> View attachment 5646338
> View attachment 5646339


Love this stack! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bagsbags18

NYC Chicky said:


> Is the ring small Juc or regular? It looks great too


Yes the ring is a thin JUC!


----------



## Maria333

amenchio said:


> View attachment 5646717
> *I am contiplating on adding the regular JUC w/ diamonds or the small JUC w/ diamonds.*


Beautiful stack!! Have you decided what JUC to add? I also have a small love and am contemplating on adding a regular JUC. I’d love to know what you decide and your thought process. I’m having doubts regarding wearing small love with the regular JUC.


----------

